# Aramaic: עשרתי דבירייא



## zaw

Hi,

Exodus 19:25 in Targum Pseudo-Jonathan is:

ונחת משה מן טוורא לות עמא ואמר להון קרובו קבילו אורייתא עם עשרתי דבירייא.

Why is the word עשרתי spelled with yod? Is it not in the emphatic state?

Toda raba


----------



## Abaye

It's the construct state.


----------



## Ali Smith

I don't see how a yod could appear in the construct state unless the noun were in the plural. עשרתי is not in the plural, of course; it is clearly in the singular.


----------



## Ali Smith

It turns out it's the singular emphatic form. See pg. 102 of _Grammar of Palestinian Jewish Aramaic_ by Stevenson.


----------



## Glasguensis

You seem to be referencing a section which applies only to Talmudic Aramaic (PTM), whereas the source is a Targum (OJ).


----------



## Ali Smith

Yes, the source is a Targum, but not Targum Onqelos or Targum Jonathan. It's Targum Pseudo-Jonathan, whose dialect is the same as that of the Palestinian Talmud and Midrashim (PTM).


----------

